# Makes me sad



## Cinnamontoast (25 September 2013)

No mention of health tests, nothing :frown3:

http://kellyskennels.co.uk/index.php/gallery/4-cross-breeded-puppies


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 September 2013)

Surely with nine litters on the ground retailing from £350-£650 for each pup, they'd be able to (more than!!) afford health tests on their breeding stock


----------



## Kellys Kennels (18 July 2018)

As a representative of Kellys Kennels, let me assure you that all health certificates for parents can be seen on viewings, all our puppies are health checked and have their first vaccination with our vet, this is a standard procedure. The welfare of our dogs and their puppies is our highest priority.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 July 2018)

9 litters at a time=puppy farmers. I have yet to come across one who breeds ethically ie in order to improve the breed and health tests, not vet tests, proper hip/elbow scoring etc. I cannot imagine a point of breeding so many other than for profit.


----------



## {97702} (19 July 2018)

Kellys Kennels said:



			As a representative of Kellys Kennels, let me assure you that all health certificates for parents can be seen on viewings, all our puppies are health checked and have their first vaccination with our vet, this is a standard procedure. The welfare of our dogs and their puppies is our highest priority.
		
Click to expand...

So do you have your cavaliers all tested for heart murmurs and syringomyelia?


----------



## ester (19 July 2018)

Wow, no mention of the actual parents at all?!

fancy website though.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 July 2018)

What are the hip and elbow scores of your breeding labradors, please? 

I've counted 18 breeds/types at least on your site. Phew!
(Actually I've found more on another page but can't be bothered counting.)


----------



## SadKen (19 July 2018)

What sort of prat buys a dog from somewhere like this?

I know we're a bit more up to speed than the general population or we wouldn't be on here - but seriously, surely most people know this is a bad idea. 

Don't they?


----------



## ester (19 July 2018)

That's what I don't get, they aren't purporting to be anything but a big breeding operation, they aren't using a stooge location, and presumably plenty of people still buy from there.


----------



## Amye (19 July 2018)

Kellys Kennels said:



			As a representative of Kellys Kennels, let me assure you that all health certificates for parents can be seen on viewings, all our puppies are health checked and have their first vaccination with our vet, this is a standard procedure. The welfare of our dogs and their puppies is our highest priority.
		
Click to expand...

Health tested not checked..... What health TESTS have you done on the parent dogs?


----------



## Amye (19 July 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			No mention of health tests, nothing :frown3:

http://kellyskennels.co.uk/index.php/gallery/4-cross-breeded-puppies

Click to expand...

Makes me sad too 

I think people who just don't know any better get fooled by a fancy website and cute looking puppies thinking a puppy farmer couldn't possibly produce such a professional looking outfit... 

Unfortunately people still won't do their research on things like buying a puppy. SO Many people i work with see the poo crosses and think 'oh they're so cute!' and have gone and got one.


----------



## Leo Walker (19 July 2018)

Amye said:



			Health tested not checked..... What health TESTS have you done on the parent dogs?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. This is how they get away with it. They make statements saying health checked and people are too stupid to look into it further. Makes me want to scream!


----------



## {97702} (19 July 2018)

Where there are people who do not question (yes, I re-phrased that from my original comment!) there will always be puppy farmers


----------



## ester (19 July 2018)

and people that decide that they need something 'now' (prone to it myself TBF!)


----------



## {97702} (19 July 2018)

ester said:



			and people that decide that they need something 'now' (prone to it myself TBF!)
		
Click to expand...

Me too......... but I do restrain myself when it comes to a living breathing animal!  I blame Maggie Thatcher myself


----------



## rara007 (19 July 2018)

I want to know if its the cavy or the shih tzu making that cross energetic


----------



## {97702} (19 July 2018)

rara007 said:



			I want to know if it&#8217;s the cavy or the shih tzu making that cross energetic 

Click to expand...

Tsk tsk it's the cavalier of course, very energetic given the chance   Except all their CKCS look like Charlies....domed skulls and all............


----------



## RunToEarth (19 July 2018)

Kellys Kennels said:



			As a representative of Kellys Kennels, let me assure you that all health certificates for parents can be seen on viewings, all our puppies are health checked and have their first vaccination with our vet, this is a standard procedure. The welfare of our dogs and their puppies is our highest priority.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, just LOL. 

Anyone with half a brain cell viewing that site can see that the highest priority of Kellys Kennels is the profit margin. Poor dogs.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (31 July 2018)

Criminal.


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 July 2018)

Big mistake coming on here defending your operation, we are all switched on here and know the difference between health tests and  health checked, its a puppy farm churning out puppies with only one consideration and thats the money.


----------



## puppyalert (1 August 2018)

As a representative Kelly's Kennels can you explain the following c/p from your web site please?  

'We only purchase dogs from UK Accredited breeders whom we know personally, where we have regularly visited and witnessed the standards of care for ourselves and where we are confident the dogs receive the highest possible levels of care'.


----------

